
Do I Own a Shitcoin? - AlexKaul
http://www.doiownashitcoin.com/
======
SirensOfTitan
This looks like really low quality content. It perpetuates the lowest common
denominator, fanboy, unintellectual, meme-based discourse that has plagued
cryptocurrency since the beginning. You’re not doing anyone any favors with
this content.

~~~
codetrotter
What I’d like to see would be this site except each quip being followed by a
link to back what was being said. But yeah, it’s just a joke/meme site
obviously so we’ll just have to take it for what it is.

------
Mooty
Answers are randomly picked, however this is an accurate point of view : no
one know, everyone says something different, we all prey for magic internet
money with a shitty justification ...

------
codetrotter
So I checked what it said about BCH, and then I checked the tips button and
for a moment I was like but then why do they take tips in BCH. Then I saw what
they said about receiving BCH tips. All is well XD

Also checked what was said about XRP and was not disappointed.

------
opportune
This is stupid, how can BCH be a shitcoin? The explanations for why a coin is
a “shitcoin” are short and memey. People without technical backgrounds should
just stop giving their opinions on the “true” utility of a coin

~~~
flyingfences
Roger Ver, Jihan Wu, deceptive marketing, laughable dev team...

~~~
opportune
no technical analysis

I could just as easily say “block stream, censorship, lightning was a joke,
pro-centralization”. The entire point was that short quips like that are
meaningless and insufficient

------
morekozhambu
This is what it says for DOGE!!

"Such shit, very coin, but HODL for that yearly pump"

------
dole
Canned crap: view-
source:[http://www.doiownashitcoin.com/static/js/dioas.js](http://www.doiownashitcoin.com/static/js/dioas.js)

------
janeroe
MAID is "not bad"? It's the shittiest shitcoin, a coin that has nothing but
marketing and a number of unworking prototypes developed by cheap outsources.
How is that "not bad"?

------
amarant
I was surprised to se it list C20 as a shit-coin. It's a automated index-fund
over other currencies, most of which it does not list as shit-coins..What are
these assertions even based on?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
programmatic variant: [https://github.com/hikari-no-
yume/BitcoinOrBitcon](https://github.com/hikari-no-yume/BitcoinOrBitcon)

------
maxencecornet
Right idea, poor execution

